# Turbo for 2005 X3 3.0i



## ajiva (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone know if there is a turbo available for the 2005 X3 3.0i? What sorts of gains can I expect?


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Hey, I'd like to know about that too. What about a supercharger for an X3? Might be easier to fit, but also might not be legal in CA (the dreaded CARB). Any thoughts on those options, turbo or supercharging?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

ESS make a supercharger kit for the 2004-2006 X3 3.0i

http://www.esstuning.com/default.asp?c=shop&cat=93&subcat=221&subcat2=223&id=



> Part number: 114-51
> Boost pressure: 6 PSI
> Horsepower: 305 DIN (Stock 231/225)
> Torque: 390 NM (Stock 300)
> Installation time : 4-6 hours


They also make a similar kit for the X3 2.5i


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

A*D, thanks for the info and link!


----------

